# Favorite Christian songs/artists? Whats on rotation?



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is a day we work out of town so I listen to my iTunes or Pandora. Today I have it on Pandora. Favorite Channel is Tye Tribbitt. Plays a wide range of Gospel from Contemporary to Country. Love it all!!!!

Artists/groups on Rotation:

Tye Tribbitt & GA
Carrie Underwood: her rendition of "How Great Thou Art" is lovely!
Marvin Sapp
Mercy Me--alternative
Shekinah Glory----"Yes"
Chris Tomlin
Lamar Simmons & spirit & truth---This is my former pastor!!!! He married me and hubby!
David Crowder Band (alternative/contemporary)
Phillips, Craig, and Dean (alt/contemp)
Mary Mary
Fred Hammond
Hezekiah Walker
Clark Sisters
Mississippi Mass Choir
Kiki Sheard (daughter of Karen Clark Sheard-Clark Sisters)
Israel & New Breed!
Youthful Praise---OMG heard them in person at my old church

A lot of traditional gospel, and I have heard some very inspirational Gospel Rap that is more local-not widespread but it too has touched me! 
What do you keep on rotation?
I really can go all day!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 12, 2012)

BTW your song choices can be useful for new Christians looking for good Christian music to help keep them focused on their walk. So please share!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 12, 2012)

I loveeeeee anything Hillsong!

Hillsong - Mighty to Save
              From the inside Out
              Hosanna 
              Lead Me to the Cross
              Like an Avalanche, and the list goes on. 



Jason
Upton.    -Fly. ( you must YouTube this song! He had an angel singing with him during the
                      Performance and it was recorded...amazing)


----------



## Sheriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

Shine - Salvador

How He Loves - David Crowder Band

Everything - Lifehouse

Here With Me - Mercy Me

Glory - Selah with Nicole Nordeman


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sheriberi said:
			
		

> Shine - Salvador
> 
> How He Loves - David Crowder Band
> 
> ...



Sheriberi: I have David Crowder Band's "How he loves" on my iPhone! Man that song is perfect if you are having a bad day or a moment!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sheriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

This is my childrens' favorite:

Esengo - Selah

*Esengo (Glory)*
Vs. 1
Esengo, esengo, esengo mingi (Repeat)
(Glory, Glory, Glory to those)
Esengo, esengo, esengo mingi (Repeat)
(Glory, Glory, Glory to those)
Ezali na ba oyo ba ndimi Yesu
(Who’ve accepted Jesus as their savior)
Ezali na ba oyo ba ndimi Yesu
(Who’ve accepted Jesus as their savior)
Vs. 2
Mawa, mawa, mawa mingi
(Sadness, Sadness, Much sadness)
Mawa, mawa, mawa mingi
(Sadness, Sadness, Much sadness)
Ezali na ba oyo ba boyi Yesu
(To those who’ve rejected Jesus)
Ezali na ba oyo ba boyi Yesu
(To those who’ve rejected Jesus)
Vs. 3
Longwa, longwa, longwa Satana
(Get away, Get away, Get away Satan)
Longwa, longwa, longwa Satana
(Get away, Get away, Get away Satan)
Na lingi ko salela Yo, Yesu Masia
(The work has been finished by Jesus Christ)
Na lingi ko salela Yo, Yesu Masia
(The work has been finished by Jesus Christ)
V. 4
Mumalembe, mumalembe, tu kwenda na
(Slowly, Slowly, We move forward)
Mumalembe, mumalembe, tu kwenda na
(Slowly, Slowly, We move forward)
Malembe, malembe tu kwenda na nzila zulu tu kwenda na
(The road to heaven we are slowly going to)


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Apr 12, 2012)

Heaven on earth Micah Stampley


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 13, 2012)

Some favs...

Thirsty - Marvin Sapp
Praise on the Inside - J. Moss
Waging War - Cece Winans
Surely Goodness - Israel Houghton
I Will Run - Freddy Rodriguez 
James Fortune & FIYA - I Trust You 

James Fortune & FIYA - I Believe
James Fortune & FIYA - Still Able 
Kurt Carr - My Soul Loves Jesus
From the Inside Out - Hillsong United 
Came to my Rescue - Hillsong United 
Desert Song - Hillsong United


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am on Kirk Franklin in my car....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep them coming!
Thanks for providing links to the YT vids too.


----------



## MsAminta (Apr 13, 2012)

My Christian Pandora Stations:
Israel Houghton
Donnie McClurkin
JoAnn Rosario
Jaci Velasquez
Anthony Burger (Instrumental Hymns)
How Great Thou Art Radio
Sanctus Real
Brandon Heath
Richard Smallwood
Fred Hammond
Phillips, Craig, and Dean
Chris Tomlin
Cece Winans
Smokie Norful

I like a wide variety y'all! lol


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 13, 2012)

started creating a praise music play list for work outs

So far I have:

Good Morning- Mandisa
Every day- Hillsong
Ambassador for Christ- Carlene Davis
The river is here- Andy Park
Thank you- Mary Mary and Kirk Franklin
Lovely Day- Kirk Franklin

searching for some more upbeat songs that are good for working out to


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm coming back in here later to post some links to the songs that I love. I listen to Joy 93.3 FM, and I have a ton of songs that inspire me every day!

ETA:

Hillsong - Hosanna


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 14, 2012)

Mali Music - Yahweh
Mali Music - Make Me Better


----------



## jhcprincess (Apr 16, 2012)

You are God Alone- Marvin Sapp
The Sound of Victory- Maurette Brown Clarke
One God- Maurette Brown Clarke
No Weapon- Fred Hammond
Yes-Shekinah
He Wants It All- Forever Jones
Press In His Presence- Shana Wilson
Giants- Donald Lawrence


----------



## RS1976 (Apr 16, 2012)

My songs on rotation are:

William Mcdowell- I won't go back

Jessica Reedy- Put it on the altar

Vashawn Mitchell- Nobody Greater


----------



## nikkiheaven (Apr 17, 2012)

My current playlist is:

Let the Church Say Amen - Andrae Crouch/Marvins
Let The Praise Began - Fred Hammond
Because of who you are - Vicki Yohe
In Your Will - Men of Standard
Now Behold the Lamb - Hezekiah Walker
Just Want to Praise You - Maurette Brown-Clark
Nobody Greater - Vashawn Mitchell
I Love the Lord - Whitney Houston


----------



## Sheriberi (May 1, 2012)

Revelation Song - Phillips, Craig & Dean

ETA: Manifesto - The City Harmonic  Our local Christian station plays this all the time. It's stuck in my head.


----------



## auparavant (May 1, 2012)

Nicole Nordeman

Jeremy Camp

Smokey Norwood

P.O.D. (they rock fierce!)

Hillsong United

Sandi Patti....  Just kidding


----------



## Loving (May 2, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> I loveeeeee anything Hillsong!
> 
> Hillsong - Mighty to Save
> From the inside Out
> ...


 
sweetvi Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## Loving (May 2, 2012)

I cant type all of my songs on rotation right now. The list is too long!!! Right now, my praise and worship list which I listen to most days has 89 songs! But let me give you a few:

Hosanna - Israel Houghton
Amazing God - William Murphy
Amazing - Charles Jenkins
Empty Me - William Murphy
From the Inside Out - Hillsong
Close to You - Youthful Praise
Hallelujah Song - Donnie McClurkin
Chasing After You - Tye Tribbett
You Are God - Deitrick Haddon

And many more! I am a music freak!!!


----------



## Loving (May 4, 2012)

Bumping for more...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChupmceWgpk&feature=related

I love this one too...


----------



## loolalooh (May 15, 2012)

Marcus Cole - The Lord Has Been Good
Donnie McClurkin - Only You Are Holy
Hillsong - Sing to the Lord
Hillsong - To Know Your Name
Brian Courtney Wilson - Almighty God


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (May 15, 2012)

When you praise by Fred Hammond
Holiness by Micah stampley
Lead Me to the Rock by Stephen Hurd
For the Good of Them (The Carla Taylor Version)
Grateful by Hezekiah Walker
Mighty to Save Hillsong
At the Cross by Hillsong
He who begun a good work in you by Steve Green
Nobody Greater by Vashawn Mitchell
Thou Art a Sheild for me  by Byron Cage
You are my everything by Jonathan Butler
I Give myself away William McDowell

This one that I saw on Youtube by accident I cant get enough of!


----------



## gn1g (May 15, 2012)

NaturallySweet73 i can't get utube at work what is the name of the song


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (May 15, 2012)

gn1g said:


> @NaturallySweet73 i can't get utube at work what is the name of the song



Name of the Video is "Pastor Marvin Sapp Sings At His Wife's Homegoing Service"

The Name of the Song is "I'm Still Standing"  but I like this version of Marvin Sapp's song sung by Jonathan Dun.........POWERFUL!


----------



## Pooks (May 19, 2012)

Way too many to list... I love contemporary, more traditional, Hillsong type stuff, Mali Music, Israel Houghton, a bit of everything depending on my mood and spiritual need at the time. Right now I'm rotating these:

Anything Anthony Evans, but especially this right now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoRstHMSesw

Daniel Johnson: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPz6tKWEmk4

Todd Dulaney 'Pulling Me Through' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKJIsQ2txu4 

Spensha Baker 'Purpose' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZWHNarouxk 

CeCe Winans 'He's Concerned' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb_CmQ5CLvo

Andrea Helms, love her version of 'Encourage Yourself' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxaGSflkMA4

ETA some Richard Smallwood oldie but goodies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf6gLzz3XCs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TARf-3Zo6g&feature=fvst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF87TPplBsM


----------



## Pooks (May 19, 2012)

naturalmermaid said:


> started creating a praise music play list for work outs
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> ...



*Thanks for this, when I was still working out I chose Workout Music on Pandora and soon deleted the station...
*



BrandNew said:


> Mali Music - Yahweh
> Mali Music - Make Me Better


*
YESSSS!! Cosign 1000%. *



jhcprincess said:


> Press In His Presence- Shana Wilson



*Thank you jhcprincess, I was trying like crazy to remember her name last night.*

Great thread OP!


----------



## Pooks (Jun 2, 2012)

Some recently discovered loves:

MIKESCHAIR 'Let The Waters Rise' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ln5DIlGEWc&feature=related

Bebo Norman 'I Will Lift My Eyes' - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te0hy2YcLgg


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 3, 2012)

Right now me and Spotify have been best friends as I listen to whole CDs on there.
Artist I've been listening to:
Israel Houghton- the newest cd
Kirk Franklin- Hello Fear
Mali Music
Church Clothes Mixtape by Lecrae (free download)
Entermission- DJ Official
Jimmy Needham
Shane & Shane
Salvation's Song-Stuart Townsend
Krysten & Ketih Getty
Burn it all down-Lexi
The Anthem- Planetshakers

to name a few


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jun 3, 2012)

James Fortune & FIYA "Identity" (I love this cd!)
Mary Mary- Go Get It


----------



## Dellas (Jun 4, 2012)

Crystal Lewis
Third Day
Petra
Twila Paris
Sara Groves


----------



## Dellas (Jun 4, 2012)

Sara Groves: Hello Lord
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2nAWoS_j0

Crystal Lewis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovk3VmoV5cY


----------



## sidney (Jun 13, 2012)

Give Him Praises-William McDowell, I play this song without ceasing lol!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc381aIp40I


----------



## sidney (Jun 13, 2012)

And therefore the one that plays right after it, lol
He Is-William McDowell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKNQuBtDx_Y&feature=relate


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jun 14, 2012)

Currently listening to some oldies:

Coko - Endow Me 
Deitrick Haddon - Church on the Moon
Kirk Franklin - Stomp
Kim Burrell - Jesus
F.O.G. Unit - Pray. A representative from this group was hustling CDs outside the grocery store (lol). The singers' voices have a certain sincerity that is very moving to me. Couldn't find them anywhere online, and they weren't back at the grocery store--too bad, I would definitely purchase more.


----------



## wednesday (Jun 17, 2012)

For anyone that is into christian hip hop check out A Yellow Man...http://youtu.be/DCX6b5tRkys


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 16, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> I loveeeeee anything Hillsong!
> 
> Hillsong - Mighty to Save
> From the inside Out
> ...



I LOVE Hillsong and I'm going to their Cornerstone tour in a few weeks.  I'm super excited!  My favorites from that album are I surrender and I desire Jesus.

Kari Jobe is another anointed singer.  PLEASE listen to My Beloved, Healer, We Cry Out and You are For Me.


----------

